# Love greece



## vanessa1616 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi I am new in this forum and I would like to get some information, I am currently in Trinidad and Tobago originally from Venezuela.
I am looking forward to move to Greece and I would like to know if is difficult to live and work. There are any expats jobs opportunities? I am inlove with this country and also would love to learn the language it is any school to learn? I speak Spanish and English. If someone can assist with this I will be more than happy 😊 thanks.

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

vanessa1616 said:


> Hi I am new in this forum and I would like to get some information, I am currently in Trinidad and Tobago originally from Venezuela.
> I am looking forward to move to Greece and I would like to know if is difficult to live and work. There are any expats jobs opportunities? I am inlove with this country and also would love to learn the language it is any school to learn? I speak Spanish and English. If someone can assist with this I will be more than happy 😊 thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


Hi,well,first of all I presume you have the right to reside in Greece-EU legally,jobs are a fairly big NO NO unless you work from home on your computer perhaps or have a job lined up before you come,there is a company always looking for staff who speak languages for phone work in Athens.long hours I think but reasonable pay and you would not need the Greek language immediately.There are many places to learn Greek but I think a one to one Greek private teacher is the best,you lean more and at a faster rate and the costs are fairly low these days,so have a shot at it,nothing ventured nothing gained,perhaps you might find a job on the islands for the summer until the end of October,look on line,good luck.


----------



## vanessa1616 (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh hi 😊 I would like to thank you for your kind time. I am definitely will take your advise and try my luck. I am inlove with greece and always was my dream country even with all the problems that greece is passing through at this time. Thanks again.


----------

